# Te pone en modo Dios?



## Meetic (4 Ago 2018)

Es la sensación que me da.


----------



## Hijo de Hembrista (4 Ago 2018)

Hh


----------



## orbeo (4 Ago 2018)

Suscribo palabra por palabra 

Si estás rocoso hay que tener cuidado con la chavala y reforzar el somier.


Meetic dijo:


> Las pastillas estas hay que probarlas con quien se lo merece con hembras de más de 8, las demás no se lo merecen.
> 
> Doy fé de que te ponen la polla más dura que la encimera Dekton de mi casa, aguantas más sin correrte y recuperas mucho antes. Son puta magia, volver a los 18 años.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmm (4 Ago 2018)

Polvos de dos horas MANDAN


----------



## alemanita74 (4 Ago 2018)

Tener casi 40 y tenerla como una piedra sin necedidad de mierdas de esas que revientan el sistema circulatorio MANDA.

Vida sana, deporte y buen descanso, tomarse el trabajo como un medio y no un fin y procurar no estresarse por nada. Yo sigo ahora igual que cachondo que cuando tenía 15 años.

Sois unos impotentes de mierda.


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (4 Ago 2018)

alemanita74 dijo:


> Tener casi 40 y tenerla como una piedra sin necedidad de mierdas de esas que revientan el sistema circulatorio MANDA.
> 
> Vida sana, deporte y buen descanso, tomarse el trabajo como un medio y no un fin y procurar no estresarse por nada. Yo sigo ahora igual que cachondo que cuando tenía 15 años.
> 
> *Sois unos impotentes de mierda*.




¿Eres consciente que ninguna forera te va a enviar ningún privado por mucho que escribas mensajes como este?


(Y no, no he tomado ciales nunca, siento decepcionarte)


----------



## Lake (4 Ago 2018)

Porno : impotencia a medio plazo.

Represión a lo franquista : te empalmas con una mirada.


La vida es dura ,caballeros.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ago 2018)

alemanita74 dijo:


> Tener casi 40 y tenerla como una piedra sin necedidad de mierdas de esas que revientan el sistema circulatorio MANDA.
> 
> Vida sana, deporte y buen descanso, tomarse el trabajo como un medio y no un fin y procurar no estresarse por nada. Yo sigo ahora igual que cachondo que cuando tenía 15 años.
> 
> Sois unos impotentes de mierda.



Que penica dan


----------



## NuncaEstoy (4 Ago 2018)

Hijo de Hembrista dijo:


> Yo las vendo, a 5 la pirula. También viagras y popper. Gallegos que quieran, venid a mí.



Muy caras. 

En Internec, en páginas de probada fiabilidad, se pueden encontrar Cialis de 20 mg por 3,60€ la pildorita amarilla en una tira de 10 unidades, así que... tan superao. 

Doy fe porque yo las he comprado en varias ocasiones y, además, te regalan 4 de viagra, levitra o cialis (a elegir) sin gastos añadidos.


----------



## meti-culoso (4 Ago 2018)

lake dijo:


> Porno : impotencia a medio plazo.
> 
> Represión a lo franquista : te empalmas con una mirada.
> 
> ...


----------



## AH1N1 (4 Ago 2018)

Ya me falta poco para empezar a usarla


----------



## Padre_Karras (4 Ago 2018)

Pues que queréis que os diga, yo las he probado y no me acaban de convencer. Creo que solo se deberían de usar para problemas de disfunción grave.
Es verdad que se te pone como un taladro pero también te quita el gustillo del roce al ponérsete tan dura. Da un poco la sensación como si en vez de tu polla levases una prótesis.


----------



## Don Luriio (4 Ago 2018)

tú lo has dicho, son un peligro


----------



## Kiral (4 Ago 2018)

A mi no me importaria probar esto alguna vez, a ver si es verdad que hay tanta diferencia. Ahora, que cualquiera se fia de lo que hay por internet.


----------



## orbeo (5 Ago 2018)

Esa sensación es por usar demasiada dosis.

Al final cada uno tiene que encontrar lo que mejor le rula.

Si no se tienen problemas físicos, 20 MG es una barbaridad (incluso 10mg).



Padre_Karras dijo:


> Pues que queréis que os diga, yo las he probado y no me acaban de convencer. Creo que solo se deberían de usar para problemas de disfunción grave.
> Es verdad que se te pone como un taladro pero también te quita el gustillo del roce al ponérsete tan dura. Da un poco la sensación como si en vez de tu polla levases una prótesis.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Ago 2018)

10mg para tener la experiencia esta bastante bien.

yo probe las de 20mg generica pensando que al no ser original, no tendria tanto efecto. 
y pague las consecuencias.. despues de correrme tres veces en menos de 4 horas, aun se me ponia muy dura
cuando la chavala me tocaba a ver si respondia.. recuerdo no poder ni orinar del empalme que tenia.


con 10mg incluso con la mitad( 5mg) vas sobrao


----------



## NuncaEstoy (5 Ago 2018)

Es que nadie las tendría que usar si no padece de disfunción y si no tiene problemas reales de tipo físico que justifique tomarlas, sobre todo si no las ha recetado un médico y, principalmente, un urólogo. Muchas disfunciones son realmente problemas de origen psicológico de pensar en que no vas a poder dar la talla con la niña que tienes al lado, y que conste que yo he cometido la misma estupidez que ahora critico.

Eso de utilizarlas para poder correrse 4 veces al día me parece una soberana gilipollez. Si lo que tratáis es de llamar la atención de una tía, mejor que os compréis un coche guapo para darle paseitos y llevarla al Ikea o al Primark, porque seguro que le impresiona mucho más que sentir la polla en erección cuando ya no queda dentro ni semen para correrse.

Si no está justificado, usarlas puede entrañar riesgos absurdos que incluso requieren hospitalización así que no juguéis a sentirla en modo Dios, porque se puede pagar caro.


----------



## sinosuke (5 Ago 2018)

La verdad es que tengo curiosidad por probar una coña de esas, cialis o viagra. Pero paso de pillarlas por internet (me parece medio suicida).

Todavía hace falta receta médica para comprarlas en farmacia??

A cuánto salen de precio aquí??


Dosis recomendadas para probar ??


Gracias, abrazos y eso, shurs


.


----------



## Poyo (5 Ago 2018)

Ciertamente, si no tienes un gran potencia sexual, son una muy buena opción.


----------



## needmoney (5 Ago 2018)

a mi me dan dolor de cabeza

tengo que usar una micro dosis de 1,5mg o algo asi a partir de mas me da dolor de cabeza

a muchos le pasa

eso si funciona y se nota

pero a mas dosis mas dura se me pone mas facilmente pero ya e dicho que mas de esa dosis me duele la cabeza y paso

tampoco veo que se dure mas follando.. para eso probare las priligy a ver si funciona

tambien voy a probar viagra por el puto dolor de cabeza 

a algunos decian q cialis leda dolor d decabeza y viagra no


----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Ago 2018)

_No me gusta, me deja una sensación rara en el cuerpo..como de intranquilidad..o estae erizado._

Pides adquirir Viagra legal en cualquier Sex shop/Tienda erótica de la ciudad


----------



## loquesubebaja (5 Ago 2018)

alemanita74 dijo:


> Tener casi 40 y tenerla como una piedra sin necedidad de mierdas de esas que revientan el sistema circulatorio MANDA.
> 
> Vida sana, deporte y buen descanso, tomarse el trabajo como un medio y no un fin y procurar no estresarse por nada. Yo sigo ahora igual que cachondo que cuando tenía 15 años.
> 
> Sois unos impotentes de mierda.



Yo voy por los 57 dándolo todo 2 o 3 veces por semana.

Paso de pastis. Lo que de de mi es lo que hay, y si no ahí está la puerta.

Taluec.


----------



## workforfood (5 Ago 2018)

Esas pastillas son para impotentes con disfunción eréctil vamos que no pueden empalmar para gente mayor. Si empalmas normal y tomas esto auguro que cuando tengas más edad la vas a tener que sacar con una cuerda.


----------



## Merlin (5 Ago 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No me gusta, me deja una sensación rara en el cuerpo..como de intranquilidad..o estae erizado._
> 
> Pides adquirir Viagra legal en cualquier Sex shop/Tienda erótica de la ciudad



¿Pero la viagra no es un medicamento con receta que se vende solo en farmacias?


----------



## MIP (5 Ago 2018)

okabum dijo:


> pues ya podeis usar lubricante, que raro es la que la media hora no le escuece el coño




Si estas con una de 20 eso no te pasara. Si estas con una de 30 ahí empiezan los problemas. 

Y si estas con una de 40 entonces es como salir marcha atrás en una plaza de garaje estrecha con los espejos abiertos.


----------



## MIP (5 Ago 2018)

okabum dijo:


> da igual la edad, a la que tienen 2 o 3 orgasmos seguidos empiezan a secarse, y si metes lubricante ya no mola





No conozco a ninguna que después de tener 2-3 orgasmos seguidos, se haya quejado de ir mal follá. 

Si es que os puede el ansia.


----------



## orbeo (5 Ago 2018)

Pues cambias de burejo


okabum dijo:


> pues ya podeis usar lubricante, que raro es la que la media hora no le escuece el coño


----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Ago 2018)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Pero la viagra no es un medicamento con receta que se vende solo en farmacias?



_
Que estamos en España, hombre...._ donde el segurata de la Uni pide pillar Hachís... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## elmegaduque (5 Ago 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> ... con FURIA DE RINOCERONTE....



La furia ha de ser de CERDO.

Compruebe que su furia es porcina. Si no es porcina, no es auténtica.


----------



## urbujero (5 Ago 2018)

Sin problemas de erección (probada por vicio) con 30 tacos.
Lo que quería era echar muchos polvos en un día, quedar como un super-semental y dejarle un buen recuerdo una chavala que me encanta.. (conseguido)
Experimenté algunos efectos secundarios leves. (ojos rojos, estornudos, nauseas y dolor muscular en las piernas... esto último posiblemente sea de tanto bombear..) También experimenté eso de correrme y seguir con la polla empalmada (como en las pelis porno). No diré donde las pillé, creo que esa mierda da super poderes y repetiré.

Recomiendo mucha precaución y moderación. esto puede marcar un antes y un después en tu vida sexual. Además no mal acostumbres a las mujeres, para dejar un recuerdo inolvidable en una chavala funciona a la perfección. Lo malo sería viciarse...

Más info de esto en la wikipedia: Tadalafil - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Juas (5 Ago 2018)

Eso dónde se pilla? Tengo curiosidad  Hay algo similar para mujeres?


----------



## orbeo (5 Ago 2018)

Está to inventao.


Juas dijo:


> Eso dónde se pilla? Tengo curiosidad  Hay algo similar para mujeres?


----------



## NuncaEstoy (5 Ago 2018)

Juas dijo:


> Hay algo similar para mujeres?



A una mujer les puedes dar todo lo que se te ocurra, incluso queroseno de aviones, pero no te hagas ilusiones porque su sexualidad no es en nada parecida a la del hombre y aunque le mezcles juntas viagra, cialis, queroseno y anfetaminas, no se te va a abrir de piernas: no funcionan así.

Sí acaso tú le gustas a alguna, lo hará una vez al mes, cuando lo estime conveniente o cuando la convenzas para tomarse 5 copas seguidas y ni aún así te puedes fiar de que vayas a obtener ningún resultado.

En fin, resumiendo: nunca JAMÁS se inventará una pastilla que funcione como la viagra, el cialis, etc, para las mujeres, porque el sexo para las mujeres no es una necesidad primaria, visceral, básica, sino un medio para conseguir un fin determinado.

Y tú lo deberías saber mejor que nadie si eres una mujer, cosa que podemos poner en duda hasta que no nos pongas tus tetas escaneadas.


----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Esas pastillas son para impotentes con disfunción eréctil vamos que no pueden empalmar para gente mayor. Si empalmas normal y tomas esto auguro que cuando tengas más edad la vas a tener que sacar con una cuerda.



Es que son para eso, no para personas que están sanas y que se supone que no necesitan nada para empalmarse. Si una persona sana recurre a la viagra, cialis y demás, acabará con su líbido y ya no se le levantará de manera natural (por no hablar de que los riñones o la patata también se van a resentir...) Los efectos en gente sana no dejan de ser parecidos a los de la addción al porno. Al final crea una dependencia psicológica del copón.


----------



## needmoney (5 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> A una mujer les puedes dar todo lo que se te ocurra, incluso queroseno de aviones, pero no te hagas ilusiones porque su sexualidad no es en nada parecida a la del hombre y aunque le mezcles juntas viagra, cialis, queroseno y anfetaminas, no se te va a abrir de piernas: no funcionan así.
> 
> Sí acaso tú le gustas a alguna, lo hará una vez al mes, cuando lo estime conveniente o cuando la convenzas para tomarse 5 copas seguidas y ni aún así te puedes fiar de que vayas a obtener ningún resultado.
> 
> ...



asi es como se contentan los feos :XX:


----------



## Juas (5 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> A una mujer les puedes dar todo lo que se te ocurra, incluso queroseno de aviones, pero no te hagas ilusiones porque su sexualidad no es en nada parecida a la del hombre y aunque le mezcles juntas viagra, cialis, queroseno y anfetaminas, no se te va a abrir de piernas: no funcionan así.
> 
> Sí acaso tú le gustas a alguna, lo hará una vez al mes, cuando lo estime conveniente o cuando la convenzas para tomarse 5 copas seguidas y ni aún así te puedes fiar de que vayas a obtener ningún resultado.
> 
> ...



Buajajajaja :XX: :XX: :XX: No he leído tanta gilipollez seguida en años! Gracias por hacerme la tarde hamijo ::
Yo tengo una líbido bastante alta (y no soy la única mujer así) de hecho mis parejas me castigaban sin sexo :: si he preguntado ha sido precisamente para ver si hay algo que eleve esa líbido a niveles estratosféricos para pegarme un finde apoteósico  Además, que estas cosas siempre las sacan para los hombres. Pishita, no te vayas a meter a vidente que te ibas a quedar debajo de un puente


----------



## CANILLAS (5 Ago 2018)

Juas dijo:


> Buajajajaja :XX: :XX: :XX: No he leído tanta gilipollez seguida en años! Gracias por hacerme la tarde hamijo ::
> Yo tengo una líbido bastante alta (y no soy la única mujer así) de hecho mis parejas me castigaban sin sexo :: si he preguntado ha sido precisamente para ver si hay algo que eleve esa líbido a niveles estratosféricos para pegarme un finde apoteósico  Además, que estas cosas siempre las sacan para los hombres. Pishita, no te vayas a meter a vidente que te ibas a quedar debajo de un puente



Son consejos de nuncafollista, que esperabas.


----------



## NuncaEstoy (5 Ago 2018)

Juas dijo:


> Buajajajaja :XX: :XX: :XX: No he leído tanta gilipollez seguida en años! Gracias por hacerme la tarde hamijo ::



Ya, ya... la mujer multiorgásmica, libidinosa, hipersexual y ninfómana que sólo ves en la películas de Jolibud. Te ha quedado muy bien la tontería del día. Ya puestos, ¿por qué preguntas si existe algo así para las mujeres si tú eres un volcán en erupción y tu sexualidad es la de una leona en celo? No te hace falta ninguna pastillita, pantera, que eres una pantera!! :XX:

Abajo te presento a tu nuevo planchabragas. Otro de esos que quiere un MP aunque sea sólo para que le des una caricia virtual. Hazle caso, pobrecito



CANILLAS dijo:


> Son consejos de nuncafollista, que esperabas.


----------



## needmoney (5 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoyFollandoConDiosasApelitoPorqueNosoyTronista


----------



## Lucifer Rising (5 Ago 2018)

Yo tomo 2 o 3 a la semana, para estimular el óxido nítrico. En lugar de arginina, me tomo esto, pero genéricas chinas, que salen tiradas de precio si compras bastantes de golpe.

La erección es la misma, sólo que respondes mejor si lo haces un par de veces.


----------



## orbeo (5 Ago 2018)

Y para qué quieres estimular el óxido nítrico?


m00 dijo:


> Yo tomo 2 o 3 a la semana, para estimular el óxido nítrico. En lugar de arginina, me tomo esto, pero genéricas chinas, que salen tiradas de precio si compras bastantes de golpe.
> 
> La erección es la misma, sólo que respondes mejor si lo haces un par de veces.





---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 21:36 ----------

Y las genéricas que pilles por internet vienen todas de la India, no de China.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (5 Ago 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Y para qué quieres estimular el óxido nítrico?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 21:36 ----------
> 
> Y las genéricas que pilles por internet vienen todas de la India, no de China.



Se te ve más vascularizado, con mejor cuerpo visualmente si estás bajo en grasa.

A quienes se las pillo tienen la fábrica en China, si pillan la materia prima en India no lo sé, pero lo dudo.


----------



## orbeo (5 Ago 2018)

India se pasa por el forro las patentes mundiales de los medicamentos. Por eso salen de allí todos los genéricos en cuanto se comercializa la original.

Toooodas las webs de pastillas tipo comprarviagra, la de las 3www o similares que son todas lo mismo, envían desde India.

Pero bueno si esas vienen de China no digo nada.


m00 dijo:


> Se te ve más vascularizado, con mejor cuerpo visualmente si estás bajo en grasa.
> 
> A quienes se las pillo tienen la fábrica en China, si pillan la materia prima en India no lo sé, pero lo dudo.


----------



## NuncaEstoy (5 Ago 2018)

m00 dijo:


> A quienes se las pillo tienen la fábrica en China, si pillan la materia prima en India no lo sé, pero lo dudo.



Como te han dicho, todas las fábricas de genéricos, con o sin receta, están en la India y, excepcionalmente, en Pakistán. 

Hasta las pastillas con receta de las principales farmacéuticas del mundo, incluyendo las más prestigiosas, que venden en todo el mundo, en Europa, Estados Unidos, Japón, Canadá, etc., provienen de la India. Yo jamás me fiaría de pastillas fabricadas en China.


----------



## calopez (5 Ago 2018)

No sabia que este era un foro de impotentes.


----------



## Huso (5 Ago 2018)

calopez dijo:


> No sabia que este era un foro de impotentes.



De impotentes, calvos, vírgenes, maricas y subnormales. El que entra no se va descontento porque no encuentra lo que quiere.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (5 Ago 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> India se pasa por el forro las patentes mundiales de los medicamentos. Por eso salen de allí todos los genéricos en cuanto se comercializa la original.
> 
> Toooodas las webs de pastillas tipo comprarviagra, la de las 3www o similares que son todas lo mismo, envían desde India.
> 
> Pero bueno si esas vienen de China no digo nada.



No es una web específica de esto, es algo más complementario, es famosilla en su ámbito, y en la web internacional que tienen, la china, no venden en China.

Un paquete de 50 cuesta 150 dólares, pero suelen hacer ofertas rollo gasta 300$ y te regalamos 200$ de vez en cuando, supongo que las webs indias serán más baratas, pero aquí como ya estoy acostumbrado a pillar y ser que no es un timo, tampoco me arriesgo.

En el pasado, hace mucho, había pillado en USA, pero en versión líquida, pero seguro que la materia venía de otro lado.


----------



## NuncaEstoy (5 Ago 2018)

Rajulin dijo:


> Estar dos horas follando mola mucho pero quizá no sea tan deseable para una chica, *cuya sexualidad no es tan física cómo psicológica*.





Rajulin dijo:


> Así puede ser el martes y el miércoles cambiar.
> 
> *Si algo caracteriza la sexualidad femenina es que tiene ciclos y no es constante a lo largo de la vida.*
> 
> Lo que a una milf la puede enamorar a una shorteena la puede echar para atrás.



Ya lo deberíamos saber todos si tienes cierta experiencia, pero no lo digas muy alto que los pagafantas que van deseando que Juas y las pocas chicas que acuden por el foro les envíe un MP luego se nos enfadan y te dicen que eres un eunuco impotente que nunca has echado un polvo en tu vida, aunque tengas un hijo o tengas pareja. Cuidaito, que ahora no se le puede estornudar a una mujer a la cara, que se te enfada ella y todos sus planchabragas.


----------



## orbeo (5 Ago 2018)

Y no es mejor la arginina?

Arginina he tomado alguna vez, en un cajón tengo un bote casi lleno. La verdad es que es una sensación rara, es como que los pesos pesan menos 


m00 dijo:


> No es una web específica de esto, es algo más complementario, es famosilla en su ámbito, y en la web internacional que tienen, la china, no venden en China.
> 
> Un paquete de 50 cuesta 150 dólares, pero suelen hacer ofertas rollo gasta 300$ y te regalamos 200$ de vez en cuando, supongo que las webs indias serán más baratas, pero aquí como ya estoy acostumbrado a pillar y ser que no es un timo, tampoco me arriesgo.
> 
> En el pasado, hace mucho, había pillado en USA, pero en versión líquida, pero seguro que la materia venía de otro lado.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (5 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> Como te han dicho, todas las fábricas de genéricos, con o sin receta, están en la India y, excepcionalmente, en Pakistán.
> 
> Hasta las pastillas con receta de las principales farmacéuticas del mundo, incluyendo las más prestigiosas, que venden en todo el mundo, en Europa, Estados Unidos, Japón, Canadá, etc., provienen de la India. Yo jamás me fiaría de pastillas fabricadas en China.



Digo lo mismo que arriba. Añado que hasta antes de los JJOO, era bastante fácil pillar medicamentos allí a farmacéuticas, yo, por ejemplo, pille, modafinilo allí.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 22:06 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Y no es mejor la arginina?
> 
> Arginina he tomado alguna vez, en un cajón tengo un bote casi lleno. La verdad es que es una sensación rara, es como que los pesos pesan menos



La arginina me jode los labios. Si te sienta bien, puedes pillar potenciator en la farmacia. También tengo arginina comprada como suplemento en myprotein, pero, aunque menos, también me acaba jodiendo los labios.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2018 at 22:09 ----------




calopez dijo:


> No sabia que este era un foro de impotentes.



Si me dejas tener el avatar grande y poner tags, te envío un par


----------



## Mr.Bin (5 Ago 2018)

Han sacado ya la marca blanca. Mucho más baratas. No sé si serán igual de efectivas. Sí, cialis es la ostia.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (5 Ago 2018)

Ya puestos, recomienda a todo el foro que se meta heroína porque, cualquier heroinomano puede confirmarte que es 100 veces mas placentero que echar un polvo.

Eso o recomienda que se metan farlopa todos para estar mas activo y productivo, total puestos a "hackear" el cuerpo.


----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2018)

Rajulin dijo:


> Si la chica está experimentada se da cuenta de que vas dopado. Eso hay que tenerlo claro. Si además le sacas años, te va a ver más viejo...
> 
> A nivel sexual funciona, a nivel de relaciones largas... ese dopaje no contribuye a estabilizar la relación. Eso sí, que te quiten lo follao...
> 
> ...



El Zolpidem o Stilnox se hizo algo popular entre los deportistas de élite, que lo usaban (y usan) en la noche anterior a una competición importante, ya que es esencial dormir bien. Al fin y al cabo, es un medicamento para el insomnio. Si uno lo toma duerme del tirón, ni sueños tiene (o mejor dicho, no los recuerda); y al día siguente se levanta sin una gota de cansancio, eléctrico.

Y es cierto, tomar fármacos con cierta asiduidad te hace dependiente de ellos, te enganchas. Aunque sea como mínimo una adicción psicológica.


----------



## elmegaduque (5 Ago 2018)

Rajulin dijo:


> ..... Stilnox. El efecto es .....



Psicótico, hipnótico, 8 horas zombi, y en casos raros coma y muerte.

Vamos, que ahora cuadran muchas cosas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (5 Ago 2018)

alemanita74 dijo:


> Tener casi 40 y tenerla como una piedra sin necedidad de mierdas de esas que revientan el sistema circulatorio MANDA.
> 
> Vida sana, deporte y buen descanso, tomarse el trabajo como un medio y no un fin y procurar no estresarse por nada. Yo sigo ahora igual que cachondo que cuando tenía 15 años.
> 
> Sois unos impotentes de mierda.



*Que lo disfrutes, salaooooo *:: :: ::


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (5 Ago 2018)

lake dijo:


> Porno : impotencia a medio plazo.
> *Represión a lo franquista : te empalmas con una mirada.*



La represión esa que dices en verano + ola de calor =


----------



## Cuqui (5 Ago 2018)

Pero hijos de la grandisima puta poned un link a una tienda de fiar, que me cago en Dios ya...


----------



## orbeo (5 Ago 2018)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero hijos de la grandisima puta poned un link a una tienda de fiar, que me cago en Dios ya...



Si pones comprar Viagra o Cialis en Google te saldrán 400 millones de resultados que te llevan a las páginas que envían de India.

Luego tienes la farmacia de barrio.


----------



## killerdoll (6 Ago 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Las pastillas estas hay que probarlas con quien se lo merece con hembras de más de 8, las demás no se lo merecen.
> 
> Doy fé de que te ponen la polla más dura que la encimera Dekton de mi casa, aguantas más sin correrte y recuperas mucho antes. Son puta magia, volver a los 18 años.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta :

- Alargan el tiempo de duración del orgasmo estas pastillas?


----------



## Cormac (6 Ago 2018)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero hijos de la grandisima puta poned un link a una tienda de fiar, que me cago en Dios ya...





orbeo dijo:


> Si pones comprar Viagra o Cialis en Google te saldrán 400 millones de resultados que te llevan a las páginas que envían de India.
> 
> Luego tienes la farmacia de barrio.



De fiar e India como que no cuadra.


----------



## NuncaEstoy (6 Ago 2018)

killerdoll dijo:


> Una pregunta :
> 
> - Alargan el tiempo de duración del orgasmo estas pastillas?



No. Para alargar la duración del orgasmo existen otro tipo de medicamentos, pero no valen las pastillas para la disfunción erectil. Busque usted en Google: mano de santo.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2018 at 00:58 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> De fiar e India como que no cuadra.



Si usted supiera que el 80-90% de los medicamentos que usted compra en la farmacia con receta, incluso los que tienen licencia de grandes empresas farmacéuticas de fama mundial, están fabricados en la India.

India es uno de los principales productores de medicamentos del mundo y el primero en el ranking de la venta de genéricos.


----------



## MIP (6 Ago 2018)

Juas dijo:


> Eso dónde se pilla? Tengo curiosidad  Hay algo similar para mujeres?





Si!







A mi me funciona, es sacarlos y a todas les entran unas ganas tremendas de follar conmigo sin parar!


----------



## Cormac (6 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> No. Para alargar la duración del orgasmo existen otro tipo de medicamentos, pero no valen las pastillas para la disfunción erectil. Busque usted en Google: mano de santo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2018 at 00:58 ----------
> 
> ...



El 80-90% de los medicamentos que compro es cercano a cero.
Aun así no es lo mismo que haya pasado el control de calidad de Bayer o de la UE a que me lo mande un laboratorio clandestino de Delhi.


----------



## urbujero (6 Ago 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> El 80-90% de los medicamentos que compro es cercano a cero.
> Aun así no es lo mismo que haya pasado el control de calidad de Bayer o de la UE a que me lo mande un laboratorio clandestino de Delhi.



Clandestino? Que fácil es hablar de lo que no se tiene ni puñetera idea.
Te montas unas películas que ni los mejores guionistas de Hollywood te igualan.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (6 Ago 2018)

El tribulus no hace lo mismo pero sin efectos secundarios y mas natural?


----------



## Autómata (6 Ago 2018)

Conceptron dijo:


> El tribulus no hace lo mismo pero sin efectos secundarios y mas natural?



Para tomar antes del "tema", de manera ocasional. Mucuna Pruriens y Arginina hacen el efecto, de manera muy sutil pero apreciable. También en este tipo de cosas juega un poco el efecto placebo.

Suplementos como la Maca, Tribulus, he leído que tardan en notarse los efectos tomados regularmente, como mes y medio dos meses.

Pero vamos, no creo que los suplementos naturales tengan que ver comparados con esos medicamentos (no los he probado ni tengo pensado por ahora, pero me lo imagino....), en cuanto a efectividad.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ago 2018)

India es ya el 3er fabricante mundial de medicamentos.

Pharmaceutical industry in India - Wikipedia


Cormac dijo:


> De fiar e India como que no cuadra.


----------



## computer_malfuction (6 Ago 2018)

> Zolpidem comercializado en españa como Stilnox



Pues eso lo tomó un pariente mío por problemas de ansiedad, y sí, para dormir va muy bien, pero nada más.


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> Muy caras.
> 
> En Internec, en páginas de probada fiabilidad, se pueden encontrar Cialis de 20 mg por 3,60€ la pildorita amarilla en una tira de 10 unidades, así que... tan superao.
> 
> Doy fe porque yo las he comprado en varias ocasiones y, además, te regalan 4 de viagra, levitra o cialis (a elegir) sin gastos añadidos.



a mi a ese precio me parecen caras


----------



## Autómata (6 Ago 2018)

A ver, es que en este tema también tiene que ver la "burbuja sexual"... es tal el nivel de exigencia impuesto que por fuerza tiene que afectar a nivel psicológico. El tipo de relaciones que se da actualmente tampoco ayuda, así hay chavales jóvenes (y muchos alfas, ojo, que son los únicos que follan jj), que fallan más que una escopeta de feria.
Solo faltaba ahora que haya que doparse sexualmente para cubrir las exigencias de una mujer.

El problema es más profundo y de raíz, escasean las relaciones basadas en la confianza mutua.


----------



## mancuerna_de_4kg (6 Ago 2018)

Yo os diria que no hagais el tonto con eso. Podeis acabar con un priapismo que, en el mejor de los casos, termina con un urologo pinchandoos la polla para sacaros la sangre de ahi, y en el peor termina con el miembro gangrenado y posiblemente amputado.


----------



## Hinel (6 Ago 2018)

----------------


----------



## orbeo (6 Ago 2018)

He encontrado esto googleando, aunque creo que es un estudio de Colombia.

Los casos de priapismo con Viagra/Cialis es un 0,03%



Durante 2016, se trataron 5620 pacientes de disfunción eréctil, 3220 (58%) fueron tratados con medicamentos orales inhibidores PDE 5 y 2400 (42%) con medicamentos intracavernosos. 0,03% de los pacientes con medicamentos orales y el 2% tratados con medicamentos intracavernosos presentaron priapismo.

En pacientes con priapismo, la edad promedio fue de 48 años, entre las comorbilidades, se encontró dislipidemia en 10 pacientes (20,4) 10 con diabetes mellitus (20,4), 9 con hipertensión (18,3%), 4 con enfermedad coronaria (8,1%), 2 con enfermedad del peyronie (4%). 9 pacientes consumidores de tabaco (18,3%) y 4 consumidores de sustancias psicoactivas (8,1%).* 1 paciente (2%) presento priapismo como efecto a un extra ecodopler con Alprostadil de 10mg, 2 pacientes (4%) tuvieron priapismo durante la valoración inicial y 46 pacientes (93%) durante el tratamiento. El tiempo promedio de duración del priapismo fue de 7.9 horas. Un paciente presento remisión espontanea; el protocolo de acción para tratar el priapismo fue efectivo en 19 pacientes (38,7%), mientras que 27 (57,1%) mejoro con la administración de etilefrina y solo una necesito drenaje y lavado de los cuerpos cavernosos; ninguno necesitó intervención quirúrgica. A 47 pacientes (95,9%) se les hizo seguimiento en un periodo de 6 a 12 meses, de los cuales 4 (8,5%) necesitaron más dosis de medicamento para alcanzar una erección completa, el resto de los pacientes necesitó la misma dosis o menor. No hubo ningún reporte de fibrosis en cuerpos cavernosos



mancuerna_de_4kg dijo:


> Yo os diria que no hagais el tonto con eso. Podeis acabar con un priapismo que, en el mejor de los casos, termina con un urologo pinchandoos la polla para sacaros la sangre de ahi, y en el peor termina con el miembro gangrenado y posiblemente amputado.


----------



## esNecesario (6 Ago 2018)

Ojo con vuestro sistema circulatorio compis. De toda la vida es sabido que la farlopa mejora la erección y las ganas de repetir, pero a medio plazo puede traer problemas cardiovasculares y de erección. Y los problemas de circulación pueden hacerse crónicos. Y en una sola dosis excesiva ya te puede dar un infarto.

Estas pastillas se basan en potenciar el sistema circulatorio, el motor de la erección, además del sistema nervioso, por eso muchos tienen dolor de cabeza, la cara y ojos rojos, cosquilleos por todo el cuerpo, etc,. 

Si estáis sanos, una vez al año no hace daño. No abusarse ni en la dosis ni en la cadencia. :no:


----------



## Autómata (6 Ago 2018)

Rajulin dijo:


> Realmente si hubiera una pastilla que te aumentase el tamaño de la polla en 5 cm la tomarías sin dudarlo.
> 
> Yo creo que echar la culpa a 'las mujeres'o a la sociedad es no afrontar tu 'problema' .
> 
> ...



Precisamente te estoy diciendo que estoy en contra de doparse sin necesitarlo, yo no me tomaría ningún fármaco ni tampoco lo necesito. Tampoco culpo a la mujer. Lo que apunto es que el tipo de relación que impera, en la que falta confianza y todo es rápido , propicia la autoexigencia, es un factor más , aparte de lo que tu dices.

Y en esa espiral de superficialidad puede llegar a ser normal "doparse" para llegar al estándar que se exija, una locura vamos....


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (6 Ago 2018)

Juas dijo:


> si he preguntado ha sido precisamente para ver si hay algo que eleve esa líbido a niveles estratosféricos para pegarme un finde apoteósico  Además, que estas cosas siempre las sacan para los hombres.



Estas pastillas no son para aumentar la libido. Sino para solucionar el problema que supone tener ganas y que tu cuerpo no reacciona.

Imagínate que tienes ganas y estás con tu pareja, pero aun así tu cuerpo no reacciona y tus genitales no se preparan para el acto. Ese es el problema de la impotencia, lo que estas pastillas tratan de solucionar.


----------



## needmoney (6 Ago 2018)

yo lo que quiero es durar una hora sin correrme

alguien a probado el priligy?


----------



## Juas (6 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> Ya, ya... la mujer multiorgásmica, libidinosa, hipersexual y ninfómana que sólo ves en la películas de Jolibud. Te ha quedado muy bien la tontería del día. Ya puestos, ¿por qué preguntas si existe algo así para las mujeres si tú eres un volcán en erupción y tu sexualidad es la de una leona en celo? No te hace falta ninguna pastillita, pantera, que eres una pantera!! :XX:
> 
> Abajo te presento a tu nuevo planchabragas. Otro de esos que quiere un MP aunque sea sólo para que le des una caricia virtual. Hazle caso, pobrecito



Claro que no me hace falta ninguna pastillita pero me apetece probar algo diferente tras leer el artículo. Es como el alcohol, claro que no lo necesitamos para socializar porque somos sociables, pero nos agrada tomarlo para acelerar el proceso, aumentarlo o bien que sea una experiencia diferente  
Cómo se nota que no te han follado bien, hamijo, cuando hablas con incredulidad sobre mujeres multiorgásmicas, libidinosas y activas en la cama.
Mi más sentido pésame


----------



## Kiral (6 Ago 2018)

Que pena me dais los que no habeis sido capaces de que una tia se corra una vez detras de otra encima vuestra, y os creeis que todo es una leyenda urbana.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ago 2018)

Kiral dijo:


> Que pena me dais los que no habeis sido capaces de que una tia se corra una vez detras de otra encima vuestra, y os creeis que todo es una leyenda urbana.



Y por qué supones eso?

Que no te de tanta pena que no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ago 2018)

Ves, ni puta idea 


Kiral dijo:


> Jajaajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Ala, que te vaya bien pichafloja.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ago 2018)

Ves, es que no lo entiendes.

Según tu Cialis=impotencia. Cuando no es así.

El usuario realmente impotente es un porcentaje ínfimo. Estas descartando el uso recreativo de la pastilla.

Y las variables son tantas en cuanto que una persona sana decida usar puntualmente Cialis o Viagra que no me voy a extender. Cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su vida.


Kiral dijo:


> Aro aro, tu si que sabes, hablando de pastillas pa que se te levante.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ago 2018)

Kiral dijo:


> El que no lo entiendes eres tu. Son formas de hablar. La pulla obviamente no iba para ti cuando no has dicho lo que yo he comentado, sino para el de “no existe “el aqui te pillo aqui te mato””.
> 
> Ahora, como te metes dandome a mi, pues te doy yo a ti.
> 
> ...



Que las mujeres multiorgasmicas existen no hay duda. Mi primera novia de larga duración (+10 años) lo era, no es un mito desde luego.

El resto de novietas y líos que he tenido después no lo han sido, una en particular nunca consiguió correrse en 3 años (aunque esta arrastraba toneladas de problemas y traumas infantiles).

No sé, a mis casi 40 ya me da igual. Follo de uvas a peras principalmente por pereza mia, así que cuando se me presenta la ocasión con alguna pues me tomo media de 0,5 de Cialis y a tpc, a follar modo bestia y a pasarlo bien.

Si se corren o no me trae sin cuidado, y lo que piensen los demás menos todavía.

Quien nunca ha follado con Cialis o Viagra, creo que no es consciente de los super poderes que otorga la mierda esta


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (6 Ago 2018)

Rajulin dijo:


> Si existen erecciones matinales, el problema tiene un origen nervioso, no eres capaz de relajarte. No deberías tomar fentanillo de forma asidua.
> 
> Esa tensión nerviosa produce una tensión en los músculos de la pelvis que son el origen del gatillazo. Tú debes tratar el origen, no los efectos colaterales.
> 
> ...



Citando que nunca se sabe.

Paga tus multas hijo de puta.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> A una mujer les puedes dar todo lo que se te ocurra, incluso queroseno de aviones, pero no te hagas ilusiones porque su sexualidad no es en nada parecida a la del hombre y aunque le mezcles juntas viagra, cialis, queroseno y anfetaminas, no se te va a abrir de piernas: no funcionan así.
> 
> Sí acaso tú le gustas a alguna, lo hará una vez al mes, cuando lo estime conveniente o cuando la convenzas para tomarse 5 copas seguidas y ni aún así te puedes fiar de que vayas a obtener ningún resultado.
> 
> ...



joder que triste eres ::


----------



## NuncaEstoy (6 Ago 2018)

Rajulin dijo:


> El *fentanillo* ayuda a superar ese bloqueo psicológico y te da una seguridad que antes no había, disfrutas del momento sin preocuparte por nada





Rajulin dijo:


> Y ahí si es necesario tomar *fentanillo*, por lo menos para mi , sino no follas. Tú veras si es necesario...



Aunque te he puesto 2 de tus mensajes, repites una y otra vez que el fentanillo es una especie de producto farmacéutico de idénticas características al tadalafilo (Cialis), sildenafil (Viagra), etc. 

Entiendo que sencillamente es una confusión al escribir, y que realmente no estás refiriendo al fentanilo, porque este producto es un opiáceo mucho más potente que la morfina y se utiliza casi exclusivamente para evitar el dolor intenso agudo o crónico o en procesos quirúrgicos por vía intravenosa para inducir analgesia.

Fentanilo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Supongo, que cuando dices fentanillo te estás refiriendo realmente al tadalafilo (cialis), ¿o me equivoco?

Lo digo porque el fentanilo ha sido a veces usado como droga y, en ocasiones, causa euforia por sus capacidades para eliminar todo dolor y producir una sensación de relajación casi absoluta, pero es uno de los productos más peligrosos que se pueden utilizar si se sobrepasan las dosis médicas aconsejadas, que siempre tienen que estar supervisadas por un especialista. De hecho, cada año, mueren por sobredosis de fentanilo sólo en Estados Unidos, de 15 a 20.000 personas.


----------



## needmoney (8 Ago 2018)

Rajulin dijo:


> Si la chica está experimentada se da cuenta de que vas dopado. Eso hay que tenerlo claro. Si además le sacas años, te va a ver más viejo...
> 
> A nivel sexual funciona, a nivel de relaciones largas... ese dopaje no contribuye a estabilizar la relación. Eso sí, que te quiten lo follao...
> 
> ...



que se te cae el pelo tomar cialis? vaya gilipollez

---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 20:45 ----------




Rajulin dijo:


> El porno que vemos lo protagonizan impotentes...
> 
> La exigencia y la responsabilidad son el origen de muchos bajonazos, cosa extendida y normal.
> 
> El principal problema de cantidad de hombres es la silenciada eyaculación precoz, correrse al antes de empezar. Un nada despreciable 30 % de hombres. Eso sí que es un problema bien gordo.



alguien a probado priligy?


----------



## antoniussss (8 Ago 2018)

Hombre pues pillar por internet esto que a saber al final qué te mandan pues como que...


----------



## urbujero (13 Ago 2018)

Cuanto ignorante que habla sin tener ni idea de los efectos de la Cialis, pero mejor menos competencia...


----------



## JimJones (14 Ago 2018)

PAra que os follen el culo no hace falta que tomeis nada, maricones de mierda.


----------



## chemarin (14 Ago 2018)

> Son extremadamente peligrosas porque son tremendamente adictivas.



Ya adviertes del riesgo, luego si alguien tiene efectos secundarios graves que vaya a reclamar al maestro armero.


----------



## 917 (14 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> Muy caras.
> 
> En Internec, en páginas de probada fiabilidad, se pueden encontrar Cialis de 20 mg por 3,60€ la pildorita amarilla en una tira de 10 unidades, así que... tan superao.
> 
> Doy fe porque yo las he comprado en varias ocasiones y, además, te regalan 4 de viagra, levitra o cialis (a elegir) sin gastos añadidos.



¿Y son tan buenas como los originales o son un placebo?.


----------



## NuncaEstoy (14 Ago 2018)

917 dijo:


> ¿Y son tan buenas como los originales o son un placebo?.



Idénticas a las originales: como todos los genéricos. 

Si vas a la farmacia y pides Clamoxyl de 500 mg. es lo mismo que si pides Amoxicilina genérica de 500 mg. De hecho, te costará más la primera que la segunda, sencillamente porque estás pagando la "marca".


----------



## ElCalvo (14 Ago 2018)

Iros metiendo basura química en el cuerpo, que es camino seguro para el desastre. Solo una vez he follado "dopado" y fué con farlopa...aunque he de reconocer que cuesta no engancharse al tema porque los resultados fueron espectaculares...cuatro horas con aquello como un mástil y empujando con auténtica furia de cerdo.
Eso sí, al día siguiente me tuve que arrastrar a pedir la baja...
Pero bueno, tengo suerte que a mis casi 50 la cosa sigue apuntando hacia arriba y la mantengo en uso frecuente... cuando la cosa falle pues si hay que doparse, se hace pero abusar de la química SIEMPRE pasa factura al cuerpo. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LA VIRGEN MARÍA (14 Ago 2018)

Si llevaséis una vida sana y con gym, no necesitaríais esas mierdas para poder follar y aguantar toda la noche con vuestra piba.

Seguid enriqueciendo a las farmacéuticas, putos viejos.


----------



## MIP (14 Ago 2018)

Comparar la cocaína con un fármaco autorizado me parece de lo más sensato, hagámosle caso.


----------



## needmoney (14 Ago 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Va de maravilla para aguantas más tiempo.



que dosis as probado? 30mg o 60mg? te lo da en farmacia sin receta como cialis?

a ver si lo pruebo por que voy muy salido y me cuesta durar da demasiado placer ejej seguro qe los que duran mucho sin nada tienen la polla circumcidada y seca o son viejos estrogenicos sin testo 

la alternativa es ser un alfa tronista acostumbrado a follar pibones a diario sincondon pero de eso no hay en el foro jej


----------



## mmm (15 Ago 2018)

LA VIRGEN MARÍA dijo:


> Si llevaséis una vida sana y con gym, no necesitaríais esas mierdas para poder follar y aguantar toda la noche con vuestra piba.
> 
> Seguid enriqueciendo a las farmacéuticas, putos viejos.



No es normal aguantar más de 15-20 minutos sin correrte. Da igual gym y estado de salud. Lo divertido es estar horas dándole a la zambomba y para ello necesitas tardar en eyacular y que si se te escapa logres empalmarte rápido de nuevo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Ago 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> A una mujer les puedes dar todo lo que se te ocurra, incluso queroseno de aviones, pero no te hagas ilusiones porque su sexualidad no es en nada parecida a la del hombre y aunque le mezcles juntas viagra, cialis, queroseno y anfetaminas, no se te va a abrir de piernas: no funcionan así.
> 
> Sí acaso tú le gustas a alguna, lo hará una vez al mes, cuando lo estime conveniente o cuando la convenzas para tomarse 5 copas seguidas y ni aún así te puedes fiar de que vayas a obtener ningún resultado.
> 
> ...



Y con esta afirmación tan ajustada a la realidad española, podemos salir ordenadamente del hilo y cerrarlo...atmpxc bicicleta....:


----------



## needmoney (16 Ago 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> De 30mg ya es más que suficiente y se necesita receta.



si igual que se necesita receta para cialis y en la mitad de farmacias la dan sin receta :XX:

fijo qe en alguna farmacia te lo venden sin receta

yo paso de i a un urologo, es muy caro ademas da un palo tremendo


----------



## orbeo (23 Sep 2018)

Más palo me daría ir a una farmacia sin receta y no me quieran vender.

Vas al urólogo y le dices que necesitas la receta porque te vas con una churri de fin de semana y no quieres quedar mal, que tienes mucho lío en el trabajo últimamente.

El urólogo no es un extraterrestre, no te tiene que dar palo.


needmoney dijo:


> si igual que se necesita receta para cialis y en la mitad de farmacias la dan sin receta :XX:
> 
> fijo qe en alguna farmacia te lo venden sin receta
> 
> yo paso de i a un urologo, es muy caro ademas da un palo tremendo


----------



## needmoney (24 Sep 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Más palo me daría ir a una farmacia sin receta y no me quieran vender.
> 
> Vas al urólogo y le dices que necesitas la receta porque te vas con una churri de fin de semana y no quieres quedar mal, que tienes mucho lío en el trabajo últimamente.
> 
> El urólogo no es un extraterrestre, no te tiene que dar palo.



si que guay es pagar 100 pavos de receta a un subnormal 

a mi me la dan sin receta, no se qe problema veis, si no os la dan os vais a otra farmacia y que les jodan


el priligy no e probado de pedirlo aun me da palazo


----------



## Gothaus (24 Sep 2018)

Ni Viagra ni Cialis. Se te pone una de esta delante y no se te baja en dos días:


----------



## Maxinquaye (24 Sep 2018)

Biologia manda


Taluec

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## urbujero (25 Sep 2018)

Utilizadas ayer noche y menuda pasada, la tía que ya esta en la treintena soltando cosas como "nunca me habían metido algo tan duro" "ni me imaginaba que fueses a empotrarme así"...


----------



## mmm (25 Sep 2018)

urbujero dijo:


> Utilizadas ayer noche y menuda pasada, la tía que ya esta en la treintena soltando cosas como "nunca me habían metido algo tan duro" "ni me imaginaba que fueses a empotrarme así"...



Lo importante: hubo retraso en la eyaculación?


----------



## srburbujarra (27 Sep 2018)

¿Y eso lo venden en alguna farmacia online?


----------



## chortina19 (27 Sep 2018)

srburbujarra dijo:


> ¿Y eso lo venden en alguna farmacia online?



Save your money on generic medications. - todogenericos.net MANDA

PD: paciencia porque tarda un mes en llegar


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Sep 2018)

mmm dijo:


> Lo importante: hubo retraso en la eyaculación?



Eso se consigue de otra manera


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (27 Sep 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Todos los MP contestados, si alguien quiere más info por MP.



Y así de forma general ¿Qué es lo mas habitual que te están preguntando?

Igual también si lo pones aquí te escriben menos y tienes que contestar menos.


----------



## colombo1122 (28 Sep 2018)

A mi me deja sensación de intranquilidad en el cuerpo. Tambien me da acidez
Os pasa? Los sintomas remiten despues de dormir


----------



## needmoney (28 Sep 2018)

mmm dijo:


> Lo importante: hubo retraso en la eyaculación?



no, no hace nada en cuanto a eso

te la pone dura mas facilmente, y te da un puto dolor de cabeza y de espalda-cuello los musculos esos, al menos ami me pasa anoser q acorte la dosis n monton

para durar mas esta el priligy, yo no lo e probado, me da muchisimo palo ir a pedirlo, ademas suena a polla pequeña el nombre a chiste

ademas te la juegas por qe no te lo dan sin receta se supone aunque algunos lo an conseguido sin receta, comosiempre es cuestion de irprobado haciendo un tour de farmacias asta q algun ijoputa te lo venda

ami el cialis me lo vendieron a la primera y se supone q tambien ace falta receta, aora cuando quiero mas solo llevo la caja y digo uno de esto

voy a probar viagra a ver sino me da dolor de cabeza etc

necesito el combo de empalmada dopada + durar mucho. si la pvta esta buena no me aguanto sobretodo madamada si ncondon me cago en dios si fuera un tronista follaria adiriaro y podria entrenar pero con pvtas es una pvta mierda si no eres rico es muy inestable


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Sep 2018)

¿Que dosis recomendais para un cuarenton mas cercano a los 50 que a los 40? 

Es para un amigo... ehhhh


----------



## Meetic (28 Sep 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> ¿Que dosis recomendais para un cuarenton mas cercano a los 50 que a los 40?
> 
> Es para un amigo... ehhhh



Eres de constitución ancha? Lo normal son 10mg si se toma por diversión.


----------



## orbeo (28 Sep 2018)

Eso es cuestión de ir probando hasta que le pillas el punto.

También depende de la que tengas delante.


jfernandez dijo:


> ¿Que dosis recomendais para un cuarenton mas cercano a los 50 que a los 40?
> 
> Es para un amigo... ehhhh


----------



## Orisos (29 Sep 2018)

Mariconas que necesitan pirulas para follar...

Yo llevo 23 años follando y en mi puta vida he necesitado mierdas para poder meterla en caliente.Si he tenido gatillazo por ir borrachisimo pues he esperado al dia siguiente o he usado la lengua y los dedos,como se ha hecho toda la vida de dios

Es la ostia la de mariconas que hoy en dia con 20 años ya son adictos psicologicos a estas mierdas y no empalman si no tienen la pastillita a mano.Todo por quedar bien y obtener la aceptacion femenina.

A ver si se inicia una buena guerra y nos quitamos de en medio a todos los nerdmoney y calvicion amariconados.


----------



## urbujero (29 Sep 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Mariconas que necesitan pirulas para follar...
> 
> Yo llevo 23 años follando y en mi puta vida he necesitado mierdas para poder meterla en caliente.Si he tenido gatillazo por ir borrachisimo pues he esperado al dia siguiente o he usado la lengua y los dedos,como se ha hecho toda la vida de dios
> 
> ...



Has follado a nivel de cualquiera, pero ya te digo que con esto pasas a un nivel que jamás habrás tenido ni siendo un chavalín.


----------



## chortina19 (4 Oct 2018)

Una opción interesante es devit forte o acfort.... funciona como el cialis (duracion de unos 2-3 días). Lo venden legalmente en una tienda de suples hespañola


----------



## orbeo (4 Oct 2018)

kitanos dijo:


> Una opción interesante es devit forte o acfort.... funciona como el cialis (duracion de unos 2-3 días). Lo venden legalmente en una tienda de suples hespañola



Resultado de la investigación médica de los Laboratorios Alemanes Uusi, Devit Forte se compone de*plantas naturales cuidadosamente seleccionadas y*sintetizadas en bases de L-Arginina que contienen minerales, aminoácidos y vitaminas de forma totalmente natural. Sus potentes ingredientes proporcionan:
ELEUTEROCOCO, GINSENG, TRIBULUS TERRESTRIS, MACA, MANGOSTÁN, CATUABA, AVENA, SAN PALEMETTO, SÉSAMO, L-ARGININA, ÁCIDO FÓLICO, VITAMINA B1, B2, B6, B12, VITAMINA C, HIERRO, CALCIO, FÓSFORO, POTASIO, MAGNESIO, SODIO, SÍLICE, ZINC Y YODO.

5 pastillas por 30 euros más envío?????

Eso es UNA ESTAFA.

En Decathlon mismamente tienes L-Arginina de Weider 100 pastillotes por 25 euros.


----------



## chortina19 (4 Oct 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Resultado de la investigación médica de los Laboratorios Alemanes Uusi, Devit Forte se compone de*plantas naturales cuidadosamente seleccionadas y*sintetizadas en bases de L-Arginina que contienen minerales, aminoácidos y vitaminas de forma totalmente natural. Sus potentes ingredientes proporcionan:
> ELEUTEROCOCO, GINSENG, TRIBULUS TERRESTRIS, MACA, MANGOSTÁN, CATUABA, AVENA, SAN PALEMETTO, SÉSAMO, L-ARGININA, ÁCIDO FÓLICO, VITAMINA B1, B2, B6, B12, VITAMINA C, HIERRO, CALCIO, FÓSFORO, POTASIO, MAGNESIO, SODIO, SÍLICE, ZINC Y YODO.
> 
> 5 pastillas por 30 euros más envío?????
> ...



La arginina no es muy recomendable... mejor la citrulina que tiene prácticamene los mismos efectos (2mr/día)
El devit forte sospecho que lleva tadalafilo de forma encubierta y con medio comprimido servirá a la mayoría. No está mal para conseguir unos resultados increíbles y sin receta.


----------



## orbeo (4 Oct 2018)

Por qué no es recomendable la arginina?


kitanos dijo:


> La arginina no es muy recomendable... mejor la citrulina que tiene prácticamene los mismos efectos (2mr/día)
> El devit forte sospecho que lleva tadalafilo de forma encubierta y con medio comprimido servirá a la mayoría. No está mal para conseguir unos resultados increíbles y sin receta.


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2018)

calopez dijo:


> No sabia que este era un foro de impotentes.



Vamos, que tú antes de estar forrado fijo que follarías mucho con esa cara.


----------



## chortina19 (9 Oct 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Por qué no es recomendable la arginina?



Aquí puedes leer algo acerca de sus efectos secundarios: Arginina y Disfunción Eréctil

La citrulina tiene los mismos efectos, así que parece una opción más segura.


----------



## needmoney (9 Oct 2018)

decirme en q farmacia venden prigiliy sin receta o pongo bombonas en sedes


----------



## orbeo (9 Oct 2018)

kitanos dijo:


> Aquí puedes leer algo acerca de sus efectos secundarios: Arginina y Disfunción Eréctil
> 
> La citrulina tiene los mismos efectos, así que parece una opción más segura.



Lo de los herpes?

En cualquier caso habla de dosis de 5 gramos diarios. Yo puntualmente uso 500mg antes de entrenar y va de puta madre.

Las dosis de ese artículo me parecen altísimas.


----------



## chortina19 (9 Oct 2018)

Ha mucha literatura en la web demostrando que la citrulina es un precursor del óxido nítrico más seguro que la arginina.
La dosis normal es mucho más alta que la que indicas: entre 6 y 10 gr para rendimiento deportivo y 2 gr diarios para desempleño sexual.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2018)

NuncaEstoy dijo:


> Ya, ya... la mujer multiorgásmica, libidinosa, hipersexual y ninfómana que sólo ves en la películas de Jolibud. Te ha quedado muy bien la tontería del día. Ya puestos, ¿por qué preguntas si existe algo así para las mujeres si tú eres un volcán en erupción y tu sexualidad es la de una leona en celo? No te hace falta ninguna pastillita, pantera, que eres una pantera!! :XX:
> 
> Abajo te presento a tu nuevo planchabragas. Otro de esos que quiere un MP aunque sea sólo para que le des una caricia virtual. Hazle caso, pobrecito



Deja de hacer el ridículo, apaga el ordenador y sal a conocer gente, sobre todo mujeres, ni puta idea tienes amigo!

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 19:36 ----------




Rajulin dijo:


> Estar dos horas follando mola mucho pero quizá no sea tan deseable para una chica, *cuya sexualidad no es tan física cómo psicológica.*



Madre del amor hermoso lo que hay que leer! No me extraña que en burbuja odíeis a las mujeres, para vosotros son como marcianos, creo que sólo las habéis visto en el cine...:ouch:


----------



## nocelebration (12 Oct 2018)

kitanos dijo:


> Ha mucha literatura en la web demostrando que la citrulina es un precursor del óxido nítrico más seguro que la arginina.
> La dosis normal es mucho más alta que la que indicas: entre 6 y 10 gr para rendimiento deportivo y 2 gr diarios para desempleño sexual.



Y que citrulina recomendarías? Cualquiera de herbolario? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (12 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Deja de hacer el ridículo, apaga el ordenador y sal a conocer gente, sobre todo mujeres, ni puta idea tienes amigo!
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 19:36 ----------
> 
> ...




No podía faltar en el hilo el tontiprogre podemita explicandonos que nadie folla ni conoce mujeres, excepto él, y que además todas las que conoce son maravillosas y perfectas.

Esto es curioso porque:

1. El podemita promedio es un nini cuerpoescombro sin un duro, con una higiene muy discreta, los dientes pochos y una mentalidad que es lo opuesto a lo que hace mojar bragas a las mujeres.

2. Normalmente se junta con mujeres que son lo opuesto a la femineidad, que se cuidad y arreglan poco; son bordes y antipáticas, y además lllevan a gala todo ello. 

Pero oye, que no, que nadie folla mas que ellos y además con la gran suerte de que lo hacen con mujeres ideales y perfectas.


----------



## Cuqui (13 Oct 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> MPs contestados, si alguno quiere info de como conseguirlas rápido y a buen precio MP.



Deja de subir el hilo una y otra vez con la misma puta monserga, subnormal ratathanks.


----------



## chortina19 (14 Oct 2018)

nocelebration dijo:


> Y que citrulina recomendarías? Cualquiera de herbolario?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Yo usaba esta pero creo que iherb no funciona ahora en España: Primaforce, Citrulina Malato, Sin Sabor, 200 g - iHerb.com

Puedes probar la de HSN: CITRULINA MALATO EN POLVO - HSN Raw

Parece ser que tiene muy buenas sinergias con este otro producto: Extracto de corteza de pino 100mg - 120 cápsulas - vegano - proantocianidinas al 95%: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal

Estudio: Improvement of erectile function by a combination of French maritime pine bark and roburins with aminoacids. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## needmoney (15 Oct 2018)

qe qeremos priligy ostia


----------



## urbujero (16 Oct 2018)

needmoney dijo:


> qe qeremos priligy ostia



De eso hay un forero que vende.


----------



## needmoney (19 Oct 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Con eso se retrasa bastante la eyaculación, es otro mundo.



que dosis as probado?

quiero probarlo comprado en farmacia

si dan cialis no se por qe no iban a dar priligy, si ambos necesitan receta


voy a preguntar en la misma donde me dieron cialis, si no me lo dan les digo qe por que me dan cialis y no priligy si ambos necesitan receta


----------



## visaman (19 Oct 2018)

el problema no son las drogas sexuales el problema es que las españolas que follan bien están todas pilladas por malotes y lo sabéis.


----------



## mmm (20 Oct 2018)

Meetic, los buenos camellos dan la primera dosis gratis.

Hágase pues


----------



## urbujero (21 Oct 2018)

needmoney dijo:


> que dosis as probado?
> 
> quiero probarlo comprado en farmacia
> 
> ...



Has conseguido en Farmacia?


----------



## Rigreor (21 Oct 2018)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero hijos de la grandisima puta poned un link a una tienda de fiar, que me cago en Dios ya...



Ja,ja,ja,ja qué grande!! :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 01:31 ----------

De verdad que todos os metéis medicación para follar? No pensé que fuera algo tan generalizado entre gente sin disfunción eréctil. Ya he aprendido algo nuevo hoy.

No me parece mal, pero yo no tengo ninguna intención de probarlo. Me quedo con mis polvos, más o menos mediocres, supongo, pero que para mí están bien. Paso de meterme cosas que me alteren la tensión arterial o que me hagan forzar en un polvo infinito hasta que me dé un tirón o algo (ya me pasó en mis tiempos mozos cuando se echaban seguidos). Y lo de tener dolores de cabeza tampoco suena nada tentador. Que ustedes lo aprovechen bien y que sus chortinas lo disfruten y no acaben escocidas pidiendo que acabéis de una vez. XD


----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2018)

Yo no he probado esas historias.
Tengo casi 40 años, y personalmente si te tomas un par de copas, aguantas más. 

No obstante, estar pendiente del folleteo, es de putos losers, y deberías saberlo. 

Más importa estar en paz y tranquilidad que estar como mandriles en celo haciendo el gilipollas


----------



## chortina19 (21 Oct 2018)

needmoney dijo:


> que dosis as probado?
> 
> quiero probarlo comprado en farmacia
> 
> ...



10mg deberían de bastar. El efecto es de 48-72 horas. 


Enviado desde mi ANE-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Oct 2018)

Visilleras dijo:


> Yo no he probado esas historias.
> Tengo casi 40 años, y personalmente si te tomas un par de copas, aguantas más.
> 
> No obstante, estar pendiente del folleteo, es de putos losers, y deberías saberlo.
> ...



No se trata de estar pendiente del folleteo. 

Precisamente es lo contrario, los que follamos de uvas a peras precisamente por estar ocupados en otras cosas, pues hombre para un polvo que se tercia, hay que aprovecharlo.


----------



## needmoney (21 Oct 2018)

kitanos dijo:


> 10mg deberían de bastar. El efecto es de 48-72 horas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ANE-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



hablo de priligy no cialis

a mi con 1mg de cialis me vale

si 1 mg

debo de ser hiper sensible o algo

la pastilla de 5mg me da dolor de cabeza

las dosis de priligy son 30mg y 60 mg

nose si dices que con 10 vale con priligy o cialis

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 21:04 ----------




urbujero dijo:


> Has conseguido en Farmacia?



cialis si

priligy aun no e pedido me da palo


----------



## needmoney (27 Oct 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> MPs contestados! Si queréis info de como conseguirlas rápido y a buen precio MP.



pagas autonomo?


----------



## urbujero (28 Oct 2018)

Rigreor dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja,ja qué grande!! :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 01:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuando les das como un miura no se cansan nunca, jejeje!!


----------



## Orisos (28 Oct 2018)

La mayoria de vosotros no tiene ni puta idea de follar y para colmo estais mas pendientes de conservar la autoestimita que de gozarlo en grande.

Y la calva de mierda recomendando cialis para ir de putas....


----------



## Cuqui (28 Oct 2018)

needmoney dijo:


> hablo de priligy no cialis
> 
> a mi con 1mg de cialis me vale
> 
> ...



Se pueden combinar cialis y pilligri y obtener la santisima dualidad? O puedes morir?


----------



## needmoney (31 Oct 2018)

Cuqui dijo:


> Se pueden combinar cialis y pilligri y obtener la santisima dualidad? O puedes morir?



nose

e leido gente que a echo el combo con buenos resultados, pero creo o recuerdo que lei que esta contraindicado


a ver si el dr sidrac sabe algo


----------



## Cuqui (31 Oct 2018)

needmoney dijo:


> nose
> 
> e leido gente que a echo el combo con buenos resultados, pero creo o recuerdo que lei que esta contraindicado
> 
> ...



Pero si no te fias de ese pancho con infulas...

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 04:24 ----------




needmoney dijo:


> nose
> 
> e leido gente que a echo el combo con buenos resultados, pero creo o recuerdo que lei que esta contraindicado
> 
> ...



Pero si no te fias de ese pancho con infulas...
Creo que le salio el titulo en una caja de campirrianas :XX:


----------



## urbujero (5 Nov 2018)

Este finde he probado Levitra y un desastre, nunca mas.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Nov 2018)

urbujero dijo:


> Este finde he probado Levitra y un desastre, nunca mas.


----------



## Waterman (10 Nov 2018)

alemanita74 dijo:


> Tener casi 40 y tenerla como una piedra sin necedidad de mierdas de esas que revientan el sistema circulatorio MANDA.
> 
> Vida sana, deporte y buen descanso, tomarse el trabajo como un medio y no un fin y procurar no estresarse por nada. Yo sigo ahora igual que cachondo que cuando tenía 15 años.
> 
> Sois unos impotentes de mierda.



Pues como la mayoria de lo que tienen 30 y muchos, no te sientas tan especial. Ah, disfruta los 5-10 años de felicidad que te quedan, luego la cosa va para abajo si o si por mucho que te cuides. Es como la vista cansada, imposible de esquivar


----------



## Hamazo (17 Nov 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> MP contestados! Como siempre si queréis info de como conseguirlas a buen precio y rápido MP



Dejame la info para mas adelante en mp.

Yo soy prácticamente del PE, a si que OS podéis imaginar la calidad de mis erecciones están por las nubes a mis 34 años recién cumplidos.

Pero joder, tengo curiosidad, gente que practicaba el uso de bomba de aire y haging ganaron incluso cm durante el efecto de la pastilla.


----------



## chortina19 (17 Nov 2018)

Cuqui dijo:


> Se pueden combinar cialis y pilligri y obtener la santisima dualidad? O puedes morir?



Está contraindicado.


----------



## UltimoIntegrante (25 Nov 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Si estas con una de 20 eso no te pasara. Si estas con una de 30 ahí empiezan los problemas.
> 
> Y si estas con una de 40 entonces es como salir marcha atrás en una plaza de garaje estrecha con los espejos abiertos.



Con 20 igual dura más húmeda. Pero el otro tiene razón. Poca diferencia y mas de media hora se le seca y le dejas el chichi en carne viva.


----------



## S. GOKU (29 Nov 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Las pastillas estas hay que probarlas con quien se lo merece con hembras de más de 8, las demás no se lo merecen.
> 
> Doy fé de que te ponen la polla más dura que la encimera Dekton de mi casa, aguantas más sin correrte y recuperas mucho antes. Son puta magia, volver a los 18 años.
> 
> ...




Tu sigue tomandote esa mierda que luego almejor sin ella ya no funcionas


----------



## PepeRojo (29 Nov 2018)

neutralizador1 dijo:


> Tu sigue tomandote esa mierda que luego almejor sin ella ya no funcionas



A ti que ostias te importa si lo que te mola es que te partan el culo, pedazo bujarron pasivo¡¡


----------



## urbujero (30 Nov 2018)

neutralizador1 dijo:


> Tu sigue tomandote esa mierda que luego almejor sin ella ya no funcionas



Vaya películas te montas!
Tu sigue sin tomarlas, que cuando tu pareja pruebe una polla chetada y flipe en colores vas a durar poco con ella.


----------



## PepeRojo (30 Nov 2018)

Os van a hacer el antidoping después de follar, mamones.


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Nov 2018)

mmm.. tener una erección dura como el acero, es fácil..lo dificil es mantenerla media hora así y dandole trabajo duro..

Cada vez me gusta menos la Celasis o Viagra..me deja la polla tan super hinchada que parece que va desgarrarse..y la verdad..no siento apenas nada .. siempre termino con una paja porque sino no acabo..

Y al día siguiente.. tengo el sistema nervioso, como erizado..


----------



## orbeo (30 Nov 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> mmm.. tener una erección dura como el acero, es fácil..lo dificil es mantenerla media hora así y dandole trabajo duro..
> 
> Cada vez me gusta menos la Celasis o Viagra..me deja la polla tan super hinchada que parece que va desgarrarse..y la verdad..no siento apenas nada .. siempre termino con una paja porque sino no acabo..
> 
> Y al día siguiente.. tengo el sistema nervioso, como erizado..



Baja la dosis que te va a explotar la flauta de bartolo


----------



## urbujero (5 Dic 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> mmm.. tener una erección dura como el acero, es fácil..lo dificil es mantenerla media hora así y dandole trabajo duro..
> 
> Cada vez me gusta menos la Celasis o Viagra..me deja la polla tan super hinchada que parece que va desgarrarse..y la verdad..no siento apenas nada .. siempre termino con una paja porque sino no acabo..
> 
> Y al día siguiente.. tengo el sistema nervioso, como erizado..



Baja la dosis!!!
Si con media pastilla se te pone tan dura que cuando la clavas ya no te desclava de ahí ni el mismo Rey Arturo


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (5 Dic 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> mmm.. tener una erección dura como el acero, es fácil..lo dificil es mantenerla media hora así y dandole trabajo duro..
> 
> Cada vez me gusta menos la Celasis o Viagra..me deja la polla tan super hinchada que parece que va desgarrarse..y la verdad..no siento apenas nada .. siempre termino con una paja porque sino no acabo..
> 
> Y al día siguiente.. tengo el sistema nervioso, como erizado..



Intuyo que debe ser una sensación muy artificial.

Con la proliferación del porno gratuito cada vez nos resulta más complejo excitarnos.

De otra parte, el consumo de alcohol y drogas (legales y/o ilegales) provoca un decaimiento de nuestra líbido.

Detalle a considerar: ayer, a las 20:00 horas (aprox) se desconectó un manguito que aliviaba presión de una caldera, justo cuando estaba debajo de ella. Me ha provocado quemaduras de segundo grado en nuca y hombro. En ese momento me aparté, me cagué "en San Dios Bendito", ordené cerrar válvulas, que una persona fuera a por aceite de oliva y me arranqué la camiseta (empapada por agua a 90º).

Hoy me han enviado varios WhatsApp. De mujeres que había en la zona "preocupadas por si estaba bien" y de compañeros pitorreándose "por la erección que mostraba".

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## little hammer (22 Dic 2018)

Cialis????

Que tenéis 50 años o que!!

Eso en una persona joven no hace ni efecto.


----------



## PepeRojo (22 Dic 2018)

little hammer dijo:


> Cialis????
> 
> Que tenéis 50 años o que!!
> 
> Eso en una persona joven no hace ni efecto.



Pues bien que te gusta que te peten el culo los pollones dopados.


----------



## vagina salvaje (22 Dic 2018)

Jajajajajaja putos impotentes


----------



## fue_fue (22 Dic 2018)

Es vdd. ¿Que efecto hacen en alguien que no es impotente?


----------



## ﷽ (5 Ene 2019)

Si abusáis de estas drogas luego no os quejéis si el cuerpo se acostumbra y empieza a bombear menos sangre a la polla, haciéndoos impotentes.


----------



## urbujero (5 Ene 2019)

Todo es una mentira dijo:


> Si abusáis de estas drogas luego no os quejéis si el cuerpo se acostumbra y empieza a bombear menos sangre a la polla, haciéndoos impotentes.



La película que te acabas de montar da para largometraje de sobremesa en Antena3.


----------



## little hammer (5 Ene 2019)

Pichaflojas. Todo aquel que lo necesite con menos de 50 años no merece ser llamado hombre.

-Fin de la cita.


----------



## ﷽ (5 Ene 2019)

urbujero dijo:


> La película que te acabas de montar da para largometraje de sobremesa en Antena3.



¿Cuántos años llevas tomando Viagra?


----------



## MaxxPower (19 Ene 2019)

pues yo anoche me tomé 25mg de viagra por puro aburrimiento y no noté nada excepcional. Sólo me desperezó un poco, me hice una paja y a dormir tan pancho.


----------



## needmoney (19 Ene 2019)

kitanos dijo:


> Está contraindicado.



ya pero lo habeis provado o no? yo quiero probar ese combo. he leido gente que a probado y va bien

yo me e pillado viagra hace poco ya la probare cialis ya probe y me da dolor de cabeza como no tome una dosis super baja

los que dicen que para tomar esto tienes que ser un puto jubilado soys la risa. de hecho tienes mas riesgo contra mas mayor eres es de cajon. mientras no abuses no veo riesgo. si necesitais mucha dosis sereis o unos gordacos o algo.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Ene 2019)

Y para la eyaculación precoz también funciona? Yo sin alcohol no duro ni 10 minutos.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2019 at 20:36 ----------




urbujero dijo:


> Baja la dosis!!!
> Si con media pastilla se te pone tan dura que cuando la clavas ya no te desclava de ahí ni el mismo Rey Arturo



jajaj que cabrón.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2019 at 20:40 ----------

Por cierto si quereis el polvo de vuestra vida....2CB (nexus)....Eso si que es increíble. Lisergia sexual, no hay nada mas impresionante.


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Feb 2019)

Cuidado con esos juguetitooooos, que vais a tener un disgusto.....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Mar 2019)

No seais tontos y el que no las haya probado, que se de un homenaje con la novia o una puta.

aunque sea una sola vez. vereis lo que es gozar. vais a sentir que estais rodando una peli porno.

yo tengo aqui aun un par de pastis de cialis. ahi las tengo ya que hace mas de 1 año que no follo, y es absurdo tomarlas para una puta paja...


----------



## Monchitto (2 Mar 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No seais tontos y el que no las haya probado, que se de un homenaje con la novia o una puta.
> 
> aunque sea una sola vez. vereis lo que es gozar. vais a sentir que estais rodando una peli porno.
> 
> yo tengo aqui aun un par de pastis de cialis. ahi las tengo ya que hace mas de 1 año que no follo, y es absurdo tomarlas para una puta paja...



Para una puta paja sí es absurdo

PARA UNA PUTA no es absurdo


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (9 Mar 2019)

Pero......

Si la usas te quedas calvo?


----------



## chortina19 (12 Mar 2019)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y para la eyaculación precoz también funciona? Yo sin alcohol no duro ni 10 minutos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ene-2019 at 20:36 ----------
> 
> ...



try this one a pelito y nos cuentas: Comprarviagra3www.com


----------



## notorius.burbujo (12 Mar 2019)

Si, es así. Pero además, tiene un componente muy sexual, y se te pone como un cañón. Es menos enteógeno que el LSD, algo menos sensual que el MDMA.


----------



## urbujero (15 Mar 2019)

Ha llegado el afilador dijo:


> Pero......
> 
> Si la usas te quedas calvo?



Te quedas calvo de los huevos de tanto follar debido al roce, eso llegar a ponerse al rojo vivo.


----------



## colombo1122 (17 Mar 2019)

Yo tengo una caja cialis k no uso si quereis os la mando. Deben de faltar 3 pastillas


----------



## Aristarco (17 Mar 2019)

Cuando te de un infarto,ya vendrá Dios a recogerte.


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (17 Mar 2019)

Creces de tamaño?


----------



## Chimpu (17 Mar 2019)

Aqui venden generico

Venta de Cialis Genérico de 20 mg y 5 mg, Comprar Online y al Mejor Precio


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2019)

Esto esta lleno de chavaleria triunfadora....


----------



## urbujero (30 Mar 2019)

Bodhidharma dijo:


> Cuando te de un infarto,ya vendrá Dios a recogerte.



Es más probable estadísticamente un infarto por Ibuprofeno que por esto.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (30 Mar 2019)

Meetic dijo:


> A los hijos de puta que dicen que no hay que usarlas que laven la ropa en el puto río, que calienten la comida con fuego (con yesca y pedernal, claro) que no se pongas gafas si están cegatos y que no se tomen la pastilla de la tensión y se mueran los cabrones.



Yo no me lavo los dientes porque es antinatural.


----------



## Barspin (6 Abr 2019)

Sois putamente subnormales del LOL.

Si estáis derroyidos fisicamente pues pse, tendréis un palillo bajo toneladas de grasa. Si hacéis deporte, un buen vaso de café solo antes de follar os pondrá como un puto TORO.

Es como si para ir al gimnasio necesitáseis viagra. Necesitáis CAFEÍNA para espabilaros y salir del puto musgo. pues para follar igual.


----------



## Karlb (24 May 2019)

Ahora si qie lo tengo calro.


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Jul 2019)

A mi me pasaron una en una fiesta swinger, al principio no pasaba nada, pero al cabo de 45 minutos fue una pasada, toda la noche tiesa.
Lo que no sabía que había que estar excitado para que funcione.


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (17 Ene 2022)

Chimpu dijo:


> Aqui venden generico
> 
> Venta de Cialis Genérico de 20 mg y 5 mg, Comprar Online y al Mejor Precio



Yo lo compro en
Compra medicamentos online en Andorra. Enviamos a todo el mundo


----------

